

Amazon launches online store for 3D printers - xmpir
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n%3A16310091%2Cn%3A!16310161%2Cn%3A6066126011&bbn=6066126011&ie=UTF8&qid=1371196102&ajr=0

======
xmpir
article on the topic: [http://www.zdnet.com/amazon-launches-online-store-
for-3d-pri...](http://www.zdnet.com/amazon-launches-online-store-
for-3d-printers-7000016803/)

